# Let us confuse the User by creating an "All Synced Photographs" section in the catalog



## Mrdavie (May 14, 2020)

I do not know where to begin. It is one of those "Alice In Wonderland" rabbit holes I have tumbled into.  The first item listed in my Catalog is "All Photographs." The second item is "All Synced Photograph." Nope; not true, misleading, confusing. I thought only photographs in a Lightroom Classic Collection could be synced with the multiple device iterations of Lightroom residing somewhere in the Universe, other than on my Computer, which I will refer to as "Lightroom Other. " In the "All Synced Photographs" _folder_ are images that may or may not be in a Collection. Perhaps they were at one time, but not anymore. They may be abandoned in Lightroom Other, but they certainly should not be shown in "All Synced Photographs," because I edited one of the images and no syncing action took place (except in my stomach).  So exactly what is "All Synced Photographs" and what has it ever done or will do for me now or in the future?


----------



## johnbeardy (May 14, 2020)

It's "items synced to Adobe's Lightroom Mobile server".


----------



## clee01l (May 14, 2020)

In "All Synced Photographs" special collection  are the images that Lightroom (cloudy) is storing for you in the cloud.   They also reside in your Lightroom Classic catalog and a full size image is stored at some location in your file system.    If you created a sync collection, then Lightroom Classic is going to send a proxy Smart DNG to the cloud.  It will be no more than 2580 pixels on the long edge.   It won't count against your plan storage limits (20GB/1TB)   If you imported an image to Lightroom Cloudy via your phone camera or from a camera card from a reals camera, then it will  be imported full size to the cloud and sync'd back down to Classic from the cloud.  It may or may not be in a collection  But it will be in the "All Synced Photographs" special collection.    In your Lightroom Classic preferences under Lightroom Sync in the Location section will be the  local path for all image files that are sync'd down from the cloud to the local computer.  You can change this default to a date named folder scheme.


----------



## Mrdavie (May 14, 2020)

clee01l said:


> In "All Synced Photographs" special collection  are the images that Lightroom (cloudy) is storing for you in the cloud.   They also reside in your Lightroom Classic catalog and a full size image is stored at some location in your file system.    If you created a sync collection, then Lightroom Classic is going to send a proxy Smart DNG to the cloud.  It will be no more than 2580 pixels on the long edge.   It won't count against your plan storage limits (20GB/1TB)   If you imported an image to Lightroom Cloudy via your phone camera or from a camera card from a reals camera, then it will  be imported full size to the cloud and sync'd back down to Classic from the cloud.  It may or may not be in a collection  But it will be in the "All Synced Photographs" special collection.    In your Lightroom Classic preferences under Lightroom Sync in the Location section will be the  local path for all image files that are sync'd down from the cloud to the local computer.  You can change this default to a date named folder scheme.


Your response was very helpful. Thanks. Just to clarify, when I take a photo with my iPhone and send it to Lightroom, it automatically syncs it with Lightroom Classic without me having to do anything else?


----------



## Conrad Chavez (May 15, 2020)

Mrdavie said:


> Just to clarify, when I take a photo with my iPhone and send it to Lightroom, it automatically syncs it with Lightroom Classic without me having to do anything else?


Yes, it automatically syncs if:

You are signed in with the same Adobe ID in Adobe Creative Cloud on your computer and in the Lightroom app on your iPhone
Sync is enabled in the Lightroom app on your iPhone, and in the Lightroom Classic catalog you want your phone to sync with
The photo was taken with the camera in the Lightroom app on your iPhone, or if you used a different camera app, Auto Add from Camera Roll is enabled in the Lightroom app
If you want to know where on your computer Lightroom Classic stored a photo file synced down from the cloud, right-click the photo and choose Reveal in Explorer. If you don't like where it got stored, change the sync folder location using the instructions at the end of the last post by clee01. I made it match the storage location setting for my camera card imports.


----------



## prbimages (May 15, 2020)

Mrdavie said:


> I thought only photographs in a Lightroom Classic Collection could be synced with the multiple device iterations of Lightroom residing somewhere in the Universe, other than on my Computer, which I will refer to as "Lightroom Other. "


I agree this is confusing. Adobe doesn't help by having incorrect (or should I say "misleading / incomplete") documentation. For example, on this help page Adobe writes: "_To sync with Lightroom Classic photos with Adobe Photoshop Lightroom apps, the photographs must be in synced Collections._" Apart from the strange grammar, this is wrong. It is absolutely possible to sync photos from Classic without having them in synced collections - you can just drag them into "All Synced Photographs". (OK, if you want to be pedantic you could argue that "All Synced Photographs" actually is a synced collection ...)


Mrdavie said:


> In the "All Synced Photographs" _folder_ are images that may or may not be in a Collection. Perhaps they were at one time, but not anymore.


No, "All Synced Photographs" is not a _folder_, it is really a special collection. You are correct that it will contain images that may or may not be in a (regular) synced collection. For example, if you put an image in a synced collection in Classic, it will be synced to the cloud. If you then remove it from that collection, it will NOT be removed from the cloud. So you might think the image is no longer synced, but it is. You can see this by (i) looking in the special "All Synced Photographs" collection in Classic, or (ii) looking for the little double-headed arrow on the image border in Classic, or (iii) looking in "All Photos" in one of the cloud applications. To remove it from the cloud entirely, you can remove it from the "All Synced Photographs" collection in Classic, or remove it from one of the cloud applications.


Mrdavie said:


> ... because I edited one of the images and no syncing action took place ...


This sounds strange. If the image is still synced (so it exists in "All Synced Photographs") then an edit should definitely cause a sync to take place. Maybe you blinked and missed it? The best way to check is to use one of the cloud applications to see what is happening. It's often easiest to go to lightroom.adobe.com in a web browser to check these things.

Bottom line: as John said, the "All Synced Photographs" special collection shows you everything that is currently synced to the cloud, and this is regardless of whether they are in regular synced collections or not.


----------



## Mrdavie (May 15, 2020)

prbimages said:


> I agree this is confusing. Adobe doesn't help by having incorrect (or should I say "misleading / incomplete") documentation. For example, on this help page Adobe writes: "_To sync with Lightroom Classic photos with Adobe Photoshop Lightroom apps, the photographs must be in synced Collections._" Apart from the strange grammar, this is wrong. It is absolutely possible to sync photos from Classic without having them in synced collections - you can just drag them into "All Synced Photographs". (OK, if you want to be pedantic you could argue that "All Synced Photographs" actually is a synced collection ...)
> 
> No, "All Synced Photographs" is not a _folder_, it is really a special collection. You are correct that it will contain images that may or may not be in a (regular) synced collection. For example, if you put an image in a synced collection in Classic, it will be synced to the cloud. If you then remove it from that collection, it will NOT be removed from the cloud. So you might think the image is no longer synced, but it is. You can see this by (i) looking in the special "All Synced Photographs" collection in Classic, or (ii) looking for the little double-headed arrow on the image border in Classic, or (iii) looking in "All Photos" in one of the cloud applications. To remove it from the cloud entirely, you can remove it from the "All Synced Photographs" collection in Classic, or remove it from one of the cloud applications.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your concise but complete explanation.


----------



## Mrdavie (May 15, 2020)

I just retested an edit. The sync was not instantaneous, but it did sync. I had a Collection to share random photos with Lightroom Other but now I don't need it because of the All Synced Photographs _collection._


----------



## Mrdavie (May 15, 2020)

One more thing. I’ve found additional info on All Synched Photographs in Adobe Lightroom Classic – The Missing FAQ, which can be purchased elsewhere on this website.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 15, 2020)

prbimages said:


> I agree this is confusing. Adobe doesn't help by having incorrect (or should I say "misleading / incomplete") documentation. For example, on this help page Adobe writes: "_To sync with Lightroom Classic photos with Adobe Photoshop Lightroom apps, the photographs must be in synced Collections._" Apart from the strange grammar, this is wrong. It is absolutely possible to sync photos from Classic without having them in synced collections - you can just drag them into "All Synced Photographs". (OK, if you want to be pedantic you could argue that "All Synced Photographs" actually is a synced collection ...)


Yes, that's the way it used to be for the first few years, i.e. before the All Synced Photographs collection was added to Classic. I've posted a comment to that effect, it'll be interesting to see if they update it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 15, 2020)

Oh well done, I was just going to email Rikk about it


----------



## Ricardo RW (Jul 1, 2020)

My iPhone says all photos syn'c but on my PC only appears a few, especially old ones. Is there a way to rebuild the mobile folder on the PC? Besides, also my iPhones says that I have 15.000+ pictures on Adobe Cloud but my All Synced Photographs folders show 0. May I rebuild that folder?


----------



## Ricardo RW (Jul 1, 2020)

I relaunch LR and it did it with an empty catalog. Then I opened my current catalog and came back to normal, so please forget my question.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 1, 2020)

Oh that was quick, well done rrw-condoroma, and welcome to the forum!


----------

